

Athlete Robot Learning to Run Like Human - kapilkaisare
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/athlete-robot-learning-to-run-like-human

======
pinchyfingers
I envision this thing chasing me down the street one day in the future when I
impatiently j-walk. I guess its time to start practicing parkour so I can stay
one step ahead.

------
ph0rque
I wonder what if tlb has any thoughts on the robot?

